# Insight on the New 346XP's



## MarkinNC (Mar 18, 2011)

Because I can't find a good used one locally.  I did find one in the local paper but it was owned by a guy who sold firewood and was an older saw.  I missed a NIB 260 for $350.  I am ready to move fast on a used saw but can't find any of the small pro saws.  I found my 372xp very lightly used and I have seen some even bigger saws slightly used (I'm not sure why they by them) on CL.

Talking to the guys at the saw shop, the 346's are a little hard to get because Husqvarna has to pay "carbon credits" for them because there dirty.  I'm thinking about buying a new one but they do have some EPA controls (which I would like to learn how to loose but that is a topic for another thread).

Anybody have any experience with the new ones?  I could only find a little blurb on arborist site when I googled it and a couple of youtube video's?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 18, 2011)

Not ran one but it is a top of the line 50cc saw.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Mar 18, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the older version either. Mines a screamer with a 16" bar.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 18, 2011)

Some are CATS I believe (usually a green gas cap is the tip off) and the newer ones have a rev limited coil. See if the dealer will get you a non cat muffler if that's what they have. If you plan to modify the saw, you may need to swap for a non limited coil as well.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 18, 2011)

We talk new and old, but just for clarification there are three variations:

Old edition 346XP = ~45cc, orange clutch cover
New edition 346XP = ~50cc, silver clutch cover, black/gray fuel cap
New edition 346XP = ~50cc, silver clutch cover, green fuel cap, CAT muffler


----------



## MarkinNC (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll have to go look at the caps.  I want a screamer so hopefully I can get one without a CAT muffler.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 18, 2011)

MarkinNC said:
			
		

> I'll have to go look at the caps.  I want a screamer so hopefully I can get one without a CAT muffler.



Quick fix. Die grinder cut off wheel drill bit and a drywall screw!


----------



## MarkinNC (Mar 18, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> MarkinNC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your saying to gut the cat and maybe something more?  The saw shops around here were openly talking about removing the limiters in the carbs.  I believe they are more cautious now. 

I may move a little quicker on one of these if I can find what I am looking for.  Thanks for the info btw.


----------



## MarkinNC (Mar 19, 2011)

I looked on Ebay, it looks like all the saws have green fuel caps.  They do not have any good used saws that I saw there as well.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 19, 2011)

MarkinNC said:
			
		

> I looked on Ebay, it looks like all the saws have green fuel caps.  They do not have any good used saws that I saw there as well.



Going to be tough to find that model on ebay for less than 500.00 and at that point buy new.


----------



## wendell (Mar 22, 2011)

The 346 is a great saw but it is probably getting hard to find one without a cat at this point. If you're handy, you can open up the muffler and take the cat element out and if not, just buy a non-cat muffler from your dealer or Bailey's.


----------



## TMonter (Mar 22, 2011)

Man they went up $100 in two years. I bought my 346xp NE for $399 with 2 extra chains in 2008/2009


----------



## MarkinNC (Apr 10, 2011)

I found a new 346xp with the black gray cap eluded to in the post above for ~ $475.  I went with a 16" bar though it was supposed to come with an 18 or 20" bar.  Needless to say, it runs good.  It sounds like a ordinary chainsaw not something with a restrictive muffler (though my 372xp is WAY louder).  I am going to look at the mufflers they are peddling on ebay reported to be the old style and compare.

I am specifically glad for Treepointers guidance on this issue.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 10, 2011)

MarkinNC said:
			
		

> I found a new 346xp with the black gray cap eluded to in the post above for ~ $475.  I went with a 16" bar though it was supposed to come with an 18 or 20" bar.  Needless to say, it runs good.  It sounds like a ordinary chainsaw not something with a restrictive muffler (though my 372xp is WAY louder).  I am going to look at the mufflers they are peddling on ebay reported to be the old style and compare.
> 
> I am specifically glad for Treepointers guidance on this issue.



That's a decent price for a new one.  I purchased one in 2009 and here's what I learned while shopping:

If it doesn't have a green fuel cap, then it will have a non-cat muffler (unless someone is swapping parts). 
If it has a green fuel cap, then it's very likely that it has a cat muffler, but not always.
Many cat mufflers have "CAT" stamped on the outside, but some don't.  Unscrew the muffler and take a look inside if you want to be sure.

In 2009, I was thinking about an 18" bar, but I got the narrow kerf 16" bar that was on the display model (last one at the dealer).  I've been running .325 Oregon LPX and Stihl RSC on it and have been very pleased.


----------



## Beardog (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought a 346xp two weeks ago with a 20 inch bar.  Silver cover and grey fuel caps.  Ont sure if the muffler is cat or non cat, but it licks the same as my 2005 350.  The thing rips, Very happy with the purchase so far.  I hope you enjoy yours as well!


----------



## Battenkiller (Apr 11, 2011)

Word I got was that it was slated for discontinuation, so I just picked up a new 346XP on Saturday.  It has two dark gray caps, just like the ones shown on the Husqvarna web site.  My 339XP (2006) has one white cap and one dark gray one.  I have seen pics online of 346s with the green fuel cap (called "E-Tech"), and I have seen one in person.  At the dealer I got mine from, only the homeowner saws had green caps, but the literature with that came with mine said it is a "carb-compliant" model... whatever that means.  It had the limiter caps on the carb, so maybe that's it?

I paid $450 for mine (powerhead only), and had the rim switched over to 3/8" so I can run 3/8 lo-pro on it for carving.  I haven't even run a tank of gas through it yet.  Hope it perks up a lot once it breaks in, it is less than I expected after reading and listening to all the hype for the last 2-3 years.  It _sounds_ like a real screamer until you're in a heavy cut, then it feels like it just lacks the torque I'd like it to have.  My little Dolmar 420 (42cc) is nipping at the heals of this one, and my 357XP just destroys the wood by comparison.  I'll give it maybe 10 gallons of mix, then I'm gonna compare it with my friend's well broke in Dolmar 5100S.  If it doesn't cut as good as his saw, I'm selling it while it's still in fine shape and picking up a 5105 for under $400.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 11, 2011)

Let me know if you want to sell....... or better yet a partial trade on a very well taken care of MS 260 or a Like New 55 or an 036


----------



## smokinj (Apr 11, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Word I got was that it was slated for discontinuation, so I just picked up a new 346XP on Saturday.  It has two dark gray caps, just like the ones shown on the Husqvarna web site.  My 339XP (2006) has one white cap and one dark gray one.  I have seen pics online of 346s with the green fuel cap (called "E-Tech"), and I have seen one in person.  At the dealer I got mine from, only the homeowner saws had green caps, but the literature with that came with mine said it is a "carb-compliant" model... whatever that means.  It had the limiter caps on the carb, so maybe that's it?
> 
> I paid $450 for mine (powerhead only), and had the rim switched over to 3/8" so I can run 3/8 lo-pro on it for carving.  I haven't even run a tank of gas through it yet.  Hope it perks up a lot once it breaks in, it is less than I expected after reading and listening to all the hype for the last 2-3 years.  It _sounds_ like a real screamer until you're in a heavy cut, then it feels like it just lacks the torque I'd like it to have.  My little Dolmar 420 (42cc) is nipping at the heals of this one, and my 357XP just destroys the wood by comparison.  I'll give it maybe 10 gallons of mix, then I'm gonna compare it with my friend's well broke in Dolmar 5100S.  If it doesn't cut as good as his saw, I'm selling it while it's still in fine shape and picking up a 5105 for under $400.



It will be as strong as the 5100 given a little time. 50cc saw really dont have a big grunt to them. What size bar?


----------



## MarkinNC (Apr 11, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Battenkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I can tell they sip the fuel.  I too have less than a tank through mine.  I know from my old 2 stroke motorcycle days they are a lot stronger after the rings seat.  Looking at the manual, it looks like that is at the 10 hour mark (frankly I think it will be sooner).  

I agree with Jay, it does not have the torque of a larger saw but If you let if rev, the chain pulls it quite nicely through wood.  I cut up about a 12 inch beach with it.  I deliberately put the 16 inch bar on mine thinking it would run better.  I had considered a 260 converted to 3/8 as well.  I here the Dolmars are screamers, but we have no dealer support around here per se.

As to the limiters on the carb adjustment screws, I have thought about doing a post on making them go away, but my saws are running very well.


----------



## Battenkiller (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys, I'm feeling a bit better.  

I remember now that my 420 didn't have the snot that the demo one I tried at the dealer's had, but now it has plenty of power.  Giving the 346 plenty of time for the ring to seat is what I have in mind before making a decision on it.  They say the 420 is a 42cc saw that runs like a 50cc, and the 346 is a 50cc that runs like a 60cc.  Well, I'm not going to buy that, but I expected the 346 would run stronger than its displacement might indicate based on the reports all over.  As long as it fits in nicely between the 420 and the 357 and pulls a 16" chain with authority, then it's a good addition to my carving arsenal.  I'll know soon enough.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 12, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys, I'm feeling a bit better.
> 
> I remember now that my 420 didn't have the snot that the demo one I tried at the dealer's had, but now it has plenty of power.  Giving the 346 plenty of time for the ring to seat is what I have in mind before making a decision on it.  They say the 420 is a 42cc saw that runs like a 50cc, and the 346 is a 50cc that runs like a 60cc.  Well, I'm not going to buy that, but I expected the 346 would run stronger than its displacement might indicate based on the reports all over.  As long as it fits in nicely between the 420 and the 357 and pulls a 16" chain with authority, then it's a good addition to my carving arsenal.  I'll know soon enough.



lol Your right there...10cc's make a big difference. With that said the 346 is a hot 50cc saw but bet its not going to run like a 361 (60cc saw)


----------

